

Samsung Changed Cellphone Cable Designs 18 Times In The Last Ten Years [Photo] - kcyeap
http://www.cultofmac.com/191071/samsung-changed-cellphone-cable-designs-18-times-in-the-last-ten-years-photo/

======
jared314
Those were before most of the industry standardized on Micro-USB (2010
timeframe).

------
redshoediaries
Wait, is that a VGA connector I'm seeing? Seriously?

~~~
madink
DB9 Serial connector actually.

